# anyone finding any catulpa worms yet?



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

anyone having any luck yet withem?Ive got a lot of trees Ive been checking but nothing yet.Probly looked at 30 today.I know they dont all produce.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My trees only produce a few each year as they were wiped clean for many years before I bought the place, ( had many guys ask to pluck them as they had for years after I moved in but been here 10 years and just the last couple have they started to come back) anyways mine are always one of the last ones to give them up so nope, not yet and havent heard of any yet from my friends who have them on there farms also. Im in Dayton area if that helps any

Salmonid


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Thnx for the answer Salmonid.Ive found them in earlyer part of June In years past.Just trying to get some good eats from Gods smorgasboard.went out shrooming today and pickedf some chantrells and old man of the woods and will like to cook all things wild together


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't found a tree in/around Chillicothe with any evidence of worms, yet, either. I'd say another two weeks and they'll be ready to go.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Forgive me but what are catalpa worms? Are they something you eat? Or fish bait?


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Catalpa worms are the larva of the sphinx moth, so basically they are these green and black caterpillars that can only be found on catalpa trees for a short time each year. Although they are found only on catalpa trees, they are not found on all catalpa trees. They are an excellent bait, and I typically prepare mine by pinching the head off, turning them inside out, and then putting them on a hook. You don't have to look too hard for them, because once you find a tree that has these little devils on it, you will know immediately. They eat the leaves of that tree like it is going out of style.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

kingofamberley said:


> Forgive me but what are catalpa worms? Are they something you eat? Or fish bait?


Both actually. They make for really good catfish bait as they have a particular scent to them. Big bull gills also love these. And I hae heard of some people eating them too, but that's not for me.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks. Yeah I won't be eating caterpillars any time soon


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Reminds me of the time I ate a eastern red eft newt on a drunk.2Days in ICU not a fun time.The trip was great when it started,but the docs telling me I was goina die sucked.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Ant said:


> ...but the docs telling me I was goina die sucked.


I hate it when that happens. Did you at least make some money on the dare, or were you just really hungry?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed a decline in these? My parents have about 3 acres of catalpa trees and when I was a kid that woods was full of them. I would collect them and sell them to a local bait shop. Now we are lucky to get a few for a trip to the pond. I don't remember seeing any out there last year. 

My parents don't miss the poop, but I miss the bait.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't have any of these worms, but I do have a catahoula leopard dog. I don't use him for bait though...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

MuskieLuv said:


> Has anyone else noticed a decline in these?


Definitely! We have a few groves of tree we keep good watch on and for the last 5+ years they have all been worm free... I don't know if it is something killing them off or if they have some sort of cycle like the cicadas. All I know is growing up we used to "rob" the trees every year in July and have our fishing bait for the next couple months, but not anymore... seems you are lucky if you find a tree with any on it.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Flathead King 06 said:


> ... All I know is growing up we used to "rob" the trees every year in July and have our fishing bait for the next couple months, but not anymore... seems you are lucky if you find a tree with any on it.


global warming...although I did see a few really fat robbins flying around my neighborhood.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I often wonder if all the pesticides from the farmers have changed things. On another note my parents pond has been void of frogs for probably 8-10 years. They're use to be some many frogs in there that you couldn't sleep with the windows open for all the frog chatter. Just weird how both those things are know longer on the property.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Found a couple trees with worms on the 4th. Worms were still very small but they grow VERY fast. One of the best catfish baits --IMO. Should be ready soon. Trees I saw were loaded, last year worms seemed hard to find, at least for me. Good luck !


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Found a couple trees with worms on the 4th. Worms were still very small but they grow VERY fast. One of the best catfish baits --IMO. Should be ready soon. Trees I saw were loaded, last year worms seemed hard to find, at least for me. Good luck !


Have you ever tied a fly to imitate these? I have an idea for one I'm going to try tonight. If it turns out alright I'll post it in the fly fishing forum.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

BassAddict83 said:


> Have you ever tied a fly to imitate these? I have an idea for one I'm going to try tonight. If it turns out alright I'll post it in the fly fishing forum.


If "sight fishing" were an element to catfishing, then by all means I would have an arsenal of these things tied up, but having a fly looking like a catalpa worm does little for scent disbursement in the water column.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Flathead King 06 said:


> If "sight fishing" were an element to catfishing, then by all means I would have an arsenal of these things tied up, but having a fly looking like a catalpa worm does little for scent disbursement in the water column.


I'm more or less talking about using them for bass or bluegill but I wouldnt be surprised to see a cat take one. I know a couple guys who've taken cats on the fly.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

BassAddict83 said:


> I'm more or less talking about using them for bass or bluegill but I wouldnt be surprised to see a cat take one. I know a couple guys who've taken cats on the fly.


I'm sure they would work. It's all about natural presentation during the right times in the year- "match-the-hatch" I have never used them for purposes other than catfishing and looking to take some bruiser bull gills (copper nose gills) Hopefully someone can give some insight to using them in a presentation for sight fishing.

After looking on the internet really quick I found this link to a tutorial to tying a catalpa worm fly

Catalpa Worm Fly

and an even better fly patter for it- wooven

Wooven Catalpa Worm Pattern


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

BassAddict83 said:


> I'm more or less talking about using them for bass or bluegill but I wouldnt be surprised to see a cat take one. I know a couple guys who've taken cats on the fly.










I would try one in a minute !!!
Caught plenty of cats on the fly
Good idea BA !
Lets see those flies


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I figured I might as well post them here since we're on the topic. Here's two different versions. I didn't have the right kind of hackle for them so I had to improvise with what I had but I guess they turned out alright for a first go at it....


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

MuskieLuv said:


> I often wonder if all the pesticides from the farmers have changed things. On another note my parents pond has been void of frogs for probably 8-10 years. They're use to be some many frogs in there that you couldn't sleep with the windows open for all the frog chatter. Just weird how both those things are know longer on the property.


you can have my frogs, there driving me nuts. Just moved up by CC and the frogs here are everywhere. I had a pond dug 2 months ago and you'd be hard pressed to throw a rock and not massacre a dozen tadpoles. I have these tiny frogs that jump in the door when you open it. I opened the trash can the other night to toss in some garbage and 2 jumped in. They're everywhere and LOUD.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I hate it when that happens. Did you at least make some money on the dare, or were you just really hungry?


Even if you didn't, you got this great story out of it! It's its own reward


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Riverbum said:


> View attachment 78609
> 
> I would try one in a minute !!!
> Caught plenty of cats on the fly
> ...


That must've been loads of fun on a fly rod. Prolly only thing better would be a big honkin carp


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

BassAddict83 said:


> I figured I might as well post them here since we're on the topic. Here's two different versions. I didn't have the right kind of hackle for them so I had to improvise with what I had but I guess they turned out alright for a first go at it....


Those look pretty dam good 
Blue gill killers!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

No money on that bet but at least my deductible had already been met.Didnt cost any money.Thats about the only great thing out of it.But it is a good story.
I found my first babys today.And had a kid tell me hed take me to a honeyhole of worms in a couple weeks.And hes a heck of a fisherman and brought up the subject on his own.So Ive got my fingers crossed.
Im not a flyfisherman but if I was a fish Id eat one of those flies.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I just check our trees and theres some on them. Small right now but there on.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> I figured I might as well post them here since we're on the topic. Here's two different versions. I didn't have the right kind of hackle for them so I had to improvise with what I had but I guess they turned out alright for a first go at it....


 Those flies are pretty amazing. I'd sure give them a try on cats. I'm certain they will *KILL *the pan-fish ! 
Most of the Cats I've caught on a fly have been taken on brown woolly-buggers, always a pleasant surprise when bluegill or bass fishing.

Looks like there may be a Bumper Crop of worms this year. I was in Hillsboro yesterday and saw several trees that were Loaded


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Worms are still plentiful in my area and have GROWN. Probably won't be around much longer--- if anyone is still looking to gather some up. Found these while fishing Sunday.


----------

